# Wilier frame geometry



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

I had been considering a Look 858 Optimun and started looking into Wilier frame sets.Can anyone tell me what Wilier frame would be considered their more relaxed geometry frame,if any?I have a very looong inseam and short reach.I've been looking at the Izoard and the Le Roi.I have a catalog on its way from Wilier as well.Thanks for your input.


----------



## nucknfuts (Aug 9, 2007)

By "relaxed", are you looking for a bike with a taller head tube and shorter reach to the bars? Around what size do you think you'll take in the Wilier frames? I've noticed at least in my size(Large) they run about a cm shorter on reach, with nearly as or as tall of a head tube, than say a comparable size in Cervelo (56cm for me). What frame make, model, size frame are you on now and is it comfortable? For an all around frame, the Izoard seems a hard value to beat and a good looker, but the Le Roi is dead sexy too and I've been told very very stiff, yet comfortable. I've ridden a Cento Uno for around a week and it was a very nice ride both in stiffness and comfort on the bike. Blew me away. I've got a Le Roi on the way for myself. Hopefully I'll have it deliver in the next week or two and can report back on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Off the top of my head I don't know of any current Wilier with headtube lengths comparable to a Look Optimum. They do tend to be just a little shorter in the top tube for a given headtube length so you _might_ be able to get away with sizing up and the right stem depending on how high you want your bars.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Wilier Mortirolo has a monster head tube, relaxed geometry and rides every bit as good as a Look 585, I've owned both. I prefer the Wilier over all between the two


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

HBPUNK said:


> Wilier Mortirolo has a monster head tube, relaxed geometry and rides every bit as good as a Look 585, I've owned both. I prefer the Wilier over all between the two



The seat tube angles on the Mortirolo don't look that relaxed to me, even on the two largest sizes they are 73 and the three smallest are 74.5. And the Look _Optimum_ has about 2 cm more headtube length for a comparable top tube length than the Wilier.


----------

